# So. Cal *FREE* buy, sell and trade swap, ride and show Flying-A-Studio Grand Opening



## markivpedalpusher (May 2, 2011)

Join us for the Grand Opening of the newly rebuilt Flying-A-Studio on Sunday May 15th 2011 at 8:00 a.m.

50's and earlier free vintage bicycle swap and ride. *American Only*


Address: 605 East Balboa Blvd., Newport Beach, CA, 92661


----------



## slick (May 2, 2011)

SWEET!! Us northern California guys will be there for sure!! THANKS!!!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 9, 2011)

Bring it on -- I will be there


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 10, 2011)

*=Flying-A-Studio= ride/swap update*


The building and lot will not be quite ready for a full blown swap meet on Sunday. If you would like to bring some "smalls" to sell that shouldn't be a problem. I wouldn't recommend bringing any bikes to sell unless you can ride them or lock them up in you're car for the ride. We apologize for the late notice. If you have any questions please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## balboa732 (May 11, 2011)

Will anyone have any bikes for sale this Sunday?


----------



## slick (May 11, 2011)

Yup, whatcha looking for? My buddy Tony is bringing a 41 cycletruck (i think he wants $500 for it),  i've got a Hawthorne Motobike $300, and a girls Schwinn prewar frame with the early square hanging tank in it for sale for $150. I might bring my prewar early roadmaster frame and fork also. I also have a really old Tru-Test tricycle I would bring if someone wants it for $100. It has CLEAN original paint on it. Maroon and cream. I can post pictures for you guys if you want to see the stuff.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 11, 2011)

Interested in the prewar girls frame/tank

Thanks!


----------



## Schwinnguy (May 12, 2011)

Hey collectors, I probably shouldn't tell everyone because I want to get the deals too.
BUT THIS SAT AND SUNDAY there is a giant neighborhood yard sale in La Conchita, ca. 
usually lots of bikes,surfboards, other other great stuff May 14 and 15 2011


----------



## slick (May 12, 2011)

Only if the bikes are old and the boards are LOOONG and i'll be there!! LOL!


----------



## old hotrod (May 12, 2011)

Hey Slick...and anyone else thinking of making a long drive to Walt's this weekend, here's the full deal. The inspectors have not fully approved the new shop (should have) so we cannot use it so there will not be an "inside" swap area. No shop means there will not be a secure place to store stuff when we go on the ride...and we always go on a ride. Also, the parking area behind the shop is also not approved yet so there will be no outdoor swap area because the temporary fencing from the contractors is still in place. There is a public metered parking area across the street and we can do an "out of trunk, or back of truck" style swap with small stuff-at least unless the city kicks us out....as for rescheduling, it is under serious consideration...


----------



## MartyW (May 12, 2011)

Is this still a go? I am planning on driving up from San Diego, i won't be selling just buying and riding.


----------



## slick (May 12, 2011)

Well, our suburban is fully loaded with loads of good deals so no turning back now so come out and BUY, BUY, BUY!!!!! We have complete bikes, prewar frames, and parts, O MY!! My buddy Tony is bringing a 41 or earlier cycletruck that's a rider too! At least buy enough from us for lunch and a beer? We'll eat the gas bill for the fun! See you sunday gang!!


----------



## MartyW (May 12, 2011)

Good see ya then!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 13, 2011)

Awesome Chris it's gonna be a great day drive safe!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 13, 2011)

Parking for Sunday: 
1. Come early and find free spots in the surrounding neighborhood
2. New parking lot is open across the street (payment by credit card or quarters)
3. Other metered parking (payment by quarters)
4. No parking on the swap meet lot


----------



## slick (May 13, 2011)

We're heading down saturday morning before dawn so we can enjoy the whole weekend. If anyone wants to establish a saturday ride let me know SOON! Pm me. How about some of you locals go down a little early and cone off the spots in front of the shop and we can hijack the sidewalk for the swap until they kick us out?? We'll try and get there around 7am to see what we can do. Any coffee shops nearby?


----------



## old hotrod (May 13, 2011)

Hey Chris...where you guys staying? Trying to see what is close to you for a saturday ride...since we will be riding Newport to Huntington on sunday...


----------



## slick (May 13, 2011)

We are in Hollywood at a friends house but willing to travel for good times!! You got my cell number right? I have yours in my phone. We're leaving here at 2am. Guess I should get to bed huh? Call me tomorrow.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 13, 2011)

We'll be there before 7:00 and save space for you guys. There is a donut shop open early within walking distance with coffee.


----------



## slick (May 13, 2011)

Kool thanks guys. This is why we travel so far to hang out with you guys. You all are an awesome bunch! They're aren't many up here by us like you guys. Thanks!


----------



## old hotrod (May 13, 2011)

Anybody up for a Santa Monica ride saturday?


----------



## old hotrod (May 14, 2011)

Looks like the meet and greet and mini swap will take place at 8am in the parking lot across from Walt's...


----------

